# Wer bekommt den Oscar?



## Emilysmummie (9 Feb. 2010)

*Mich würd mal interessieren, was ihr so denkt, wer den Oscar bekommt *
Die Nominierten:

BESTER HAUPTDARSTELLER
*Jeff Bridges – “Crazy Heart”
George Clooney – “Up in the Air”
Colin Firth – “A Single Man”
Morgan Freeman – “Invictus”
Jeremy Renner – “The Hurt Locker”*

BESTER NEBENDARSTELLER
*Matt Damon – “Invictus”
Woody Harrelson – “The Messenger”
Christopher Plummer – “The Last Station”
Christoph Waltz – “Inglourious Basterds”
Stanley Tucci – “The Lovely Bones”*

BESTE HAUPTDARSTELLERIN
*Sandra Bullock – “The Blind Side”
Helen Mirren – “The Last Station”
Carey Mulligan – “An Education”
Gabourey Sidibe – “Precious”
Meryl Streep – “Julie & Julia”*

BESTE NEBENDARSTELLERIN
*Penelope Cruz – “Nine”
Vera Farmiga – “Up in the Air”
Maggie Gyllenhaal – “Crazy Heart”
Anna Kendrick – “Up in the Air”
Mo’Nique – “Precious: Based on the Novel…”*

Ich denke: *Morgan Freeman* als bester Hauptdarsteller, *Christoph Waltz* als bester Nebendarsteller, *Sandra Bullock* als beste Hauptdarstellerin und *Penelope Cruz* als beste Nebendarstellerin


----------



## thotti (9 Feb. 2010)

Ich hoffe das Jeff Bridges endlich einen Oscar bekommt oder Morgan Freeman .Dann hoffe ich auf Woody und Sandra Bullock und auf Maggie Gyllenhaal .Gruss thotti


----------

